# 2009 spider victim



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

As Berzerkmonkey and I were setting up outside, we looked up and saw that our cat had added herself to our display.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

cute!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is so funny. Cats love to be involved with everything.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that is funny!! silly girl made me laugh!! she is very pretty!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

cats are just awesome curious creatures aren't they.
Cute pictures.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, cats rule!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

mmm a tasty morsel.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

We had a neighbourhood cat investigating our Crank Ghost Julia.. he decided that he liked to play with Julia


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

To cute!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Did she have a good time?


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

remylass said:


> Did she have a good time?


Thanks All.

She is an indoor cat who likes spending time outside. We don't let her out front often so she had a blast chasing everything that was blowing around in the wind.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

PURRRfect!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

ROFL that is classic!!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Silly kitty.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

She is a gorgeous cat! Love the picture!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

THAT was too cute!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Ha ha ha...I just came across this post. I laughed so hard. That is adorable. My cat, like many cats, also loves Halloween and she loves to play in all my props. But she has never wrapped herself in my webs. That is just so funny. And she is a beautiful cat.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Going to show my dog this picture to give her some good ideas!


----------

